# Well It’s Official, I’m Going To Be A Housey.



## Shwillam (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep, that’s right. It’s been since I was 19, so 4 years consecutively of travelling. Stopping a few months here or there in Black Bear Ranch or Slab City, but all together haven’t truly settled in a long ass time. At least it’s felt like a long time. And for the first time in 5 years I will be signing a mothafucking lease. Oh holy shit. Thank god for grandparents hooking me up for the first month. It’s the first time they’ve done anything for me in years. Fortunately it’s a short lease thou, only from March 1st to October 15th. I’ll have an actual room (well it’s the living room but I have unlimited access to the balcony and still privacy with the room divider which is perfect for me) and be paying actual rent. Now I have to get a normal job too. But hey, only an hour ride on the bart away from beautiful Berkeley California. So yea, I’ll be in Hayward if anyone’s around and needs a shower and jazz. This is going to be weird for me. Anyone have any tips to not go crazy? My plan is to stay there til trim season comes about and then buy a vehicle to convert with the weed money. I think it’s just short enough of a time frame that I won’t go stir crazy. Wish me luck


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 16, 2018)

You are signing a lease to live in the fucking living room?! This country really does have a housing crisis...


For real though, congrats man. Everyone needs their own space now and again.

But shit, you are the last person I expected to sign a lease haha.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah for real. But it was the ONLY rent I could even think about affording. $485 a month, for a living room. Fuck me sideways.

Fuck I don’t even need the space just a Homebase. It’s way easier to save up a bit of money if I have a kitchen to store cheap fresh food, and an address to get work. It won’t be half bad hopefully.

I keep saying that to myself. I guess I’m just exhausted with not having my own vehicle. The only reason I’m doing this is one goal in mind, to have my own goddamn rig by the end of this. By next summer I’m going to have a fucking badass set up


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 16, 2018)

He'll ya man, get it. Having a truck is one of the things that makes me very happy in this life.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah I’m thinking something like the transit van I’m travelling in now


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ya, I might be looking at a travel trailer this year. It would be nice to just live out in the woods with a 5th wheel.

Sprinter vans look pretty appealing as well


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 16, 2018)

God I feel so old. Just yesterday I was drinking a 40oince steel reserve under a bridge or in a park somewhere screaming about how anyone who wasn’t hitchhiking or riding freight was lame. God I was such a douche bag lol. Being a dirty kid was fun, but I’m over it


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 16, 2018)

NotSoSirius said:


> God I feel so old. Just yesterday I was drinking a 40oince steel reserve under a bridge or in a park somewhere screaming about how anyone who wasn’t hitchhiking or riding freight was lame. God I was such a douche bag lol. Being a dirty kid was fun, but I’m over it


I know what you mean. When I first started traveling I thought I'd stay on the road for decades...but you know, it is really nice having your own land with a garden to grow your own food and chickens that give me fresh eggs everyday. Being able to have somewhere to work on projects and grow my own weed. If that's lame, then I guess I'm lame now


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 16, 2018)

Yea see that’s my ultimate goal. I’m certainly not done tramping yet, I’ve just only made it international. But I want to be self sufficient. I want my own damn shit, that I don’t have to ask before using or modifying or catching it on fire if I want. A home on wheels that no one can take away from me. This apartment thing is just so I can get on my feet . It’s hard to focus on goals when spending my days just trying to survive. It’ll be nice to make my own damn coffee in the morning instead of begging people next to my sleep spot in the morning to buy me one


----------



## creature (Feb 16, 2018)

The soup begins to boil...
; )


----------



## loathsomeginger (Feb 17, 2018)

I lived in San Francisco and Oakland for five years off and on. Average rents in the Bay Area are the highest in the country, even more than NYC. I've rented living rooms myself and it wasn't too bad, paid $500 in Fruitvale which is insane to me. Anyway, glad to hear you're happy to be settling down after years on the road.


----------



## autumn (Feb 18, 2018)

NotSoSirius said:


> God I was such a douche bag lol



That was your reputation


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2018)

zim said:


> That was your reputation



You either love me or hate me lol. I’m not thaaat bad lol. Unless I’m drunk, or you’ve woken me up from deep sleep. Then yeah, I’m that bad. Good thing I’m not drinking no more lol


----------



## beersalt (Mar 16, 2018)

Good thing this predatory, abusive sociopath isn’t on the streets any longer. ATTENTION: all users, (especially those who are female bodied) do not trust this guy, even if he offers you a shower, or warm place to stay.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 16, 2018)

Dude, cmon. Im not doing this on a public forum.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Mar 16, 2018)

dumpsternavel said:


> Good thing this predatory, abusive sociopath isn’t on the streets any longer. ATTENTION: all users, (especially those who are female bodied) do not trust this guy, even if he offers you a shower, or warm place to stay.





NotSoSirius said:


> Dude, cmon. Im not doing this on a public forum.



Yeah, this isn't really the right place for that.

I would advise taking this to private messages.

Please note that I'm not taking a stance on this conflict, I'm just doing my job as a mod to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## beersalt (Mar 17, 2018)

This doesn’t seem off topic, considering that he is extending an offer to the public in this thread. I think warnings are necessary. And if anybody wants me to elaborate personally, then I’d be happy to address whatever in a private message.


----------

